# Homepage errors



## Super Mario (Dec 16, 2009)

At the top of the home page I get:

IPB WARNING [2] file_get_contents(gonline/templates/gba_template.html) [function.file-get-contents]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory (Line: 335 of /sources/global_functions.php)
IPB WARNING [2] mysql_real_escape_string() [function.mysql-real-escape-string]: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO) (Line: 264 of /newgon/sql.php)
IPB WARNING [2] mysql_real_escape_string() [function.mysql-real-escape-string]: A link to the server could not be established (Line: 264 of /newgon/sql.php)


----------



## House Spider (Dec 16, 2009)

Gone for me.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

I made a post, 1 minute before you posted this one


----------



## XWolf (Dec 16, 2009)

Someone close this thread in favour of http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197...p;gopid=2464850


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 16, 2009)

This isn't a bug, we're just working on the site a bit. Excuse our mess.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 18, 2009)

Use this thread as it's more active: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197...p;gopid=2464850

Also, as mthr said, it's not a BUG, there is some work on site being done, so sometimes stuff like that happen, it's not a bug or any kind of error as it's very temporary (usually few minutes)


----------

